# 3 months old 80G



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Plants and fishes are small. Hopefully will grow up. Planning to buy LED light





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

wow...Magnificent...Greg


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> wow...Magnificent...Greg


thank you Sir

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
The tank is beautiful however I don't think you'll be able to use the 36"-48" Double Bright LED light if you want to keep those plants looking good. I have one on my cichlid tank and the light is not bright enough to grow plants.
--
Paul


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

+1 That's exactly what I thought when I saw this picture. 
I, too, have a 36-48 DB light and it's a very pretty light but it really only is "accent lighting"!
Awesome tank!



Y2KGT said:


> Hi,
> The tank is beautiful however I don't think you'll be able to use the 36"-48" Double Bright LED light if you want to keep those plants looking good. I have one on my cichlid tank and the light is not bright enough to grow plants.
> --
> Paul


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> +1 That's exactly what I thought when I saw this picture.
> I, too, have a 36-48 DB light and it's a very pretty light but it really only is "accent lighting"!
> Awesome tank!


Thanks for advice. Looks like you are right

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Looking good, just keep an eye on the rhizome plants you have planted in the gravel. There is a good chance they will rot when covered over like that. Better yet, tie or zip tie them to a piece of wood or rock until the roots latch on.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Rmwbrown said:


> Looking good, just keep an eye on the rhizome plants you have planted in the gravel. There is a good chance they will rot when covered over like that. Better yet, tie or zip tie them to a piece of wood or rock until the roots latch on.


you just on time. They are rotting.
Thanks for advise

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Rmwbrown said:


> Looking good, just keep an eye on the rhizome plants you have planted in the gravel. There is a good chance they will rot when covered over like that. Better yet, tie or zip tie them to a piece of wood or rock until the roots latch on.


you just on time. They are rotting.
Thanks for advise

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

